# GABA, GHB and HGH



## MrObjective (Mar 14, 2017)

I had read that GHB and GABA increased HGH levels in several studies but does anyone know if the increased levels found in the blood actually translates into the benefits of HGH? Has anyone tried GABA or GHB? GABA is OTC whereas I believe GHB isn't. GHB is one of the date rape drugs. 

My interest is less about muscle gowth and more about cartilage repair and it is my understanding that HGH is the only thing that can repair cartilage other than stem cells.

Your thoughts?


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 15, 2017)

I tried some liquid ghb back in the day when it was legal and liked it very much. When used properly it was a great product for deep sleep and always woke up feeling great. I believe it was called liquid Blast it came in a pretty good sized bottle. Not sure what you're asking or looking to hear? If you're looking for some healing then pick up some gh and give it a run for 8-10months and see how you like it. It's expensive though so be prepared to blow the dust outta your wallet.
!S!


----------

